# My new Gear! :)



## Scott_w (Jun 16, 2010)

Well after buying some used Northstar boxes on ebay to replace my stuff that was stolen, I came across a guy on ebay that had new Northstar stuff, needless to say he gave me a price that was too hard to turn down and I upgraded to new boxes (need to find a new 12" still), and also bought a new taper (still have the old one) as I like things to match! :blush:

He also gave me enough parts to rebuild everything a few times and I also bought parts to rebuild the used stuff I have (thought it would help to sell them).

REALLY nice guy.

What do you think? 

scott


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

Scott_w said:


> Well after buying some used Northstar boxes on ebay to replace my stuff that was stolen, I came across a guy on ebay that had new Northstar stuff, needless to say he gave me a price that was too hard to turn down and I upgraded to new boxes (need to find a new 12" still), and also bought a new taper (still have the old one) as I like things to match! :blush:
> 
> He also gave me enough parts to rebuild everything a few times and I also bought parts to rebuild the used stuff I have (thought it would help to sell them).
> 
> ...


 sweet sweet sweet..awsome sweet.i love new tools even if there not mine.:thumbup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Jealous


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

looks like you are good to go.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I think this company in nz still has some northstar gear scott, Prob will have a 12 box.

http://www.troweltrades.co.nz/contact.html


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

Very jealous, looks like nice tools :thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Your going to need a new friend to share them with,,,,hint hint :whistling2:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Very nice, I hope the thieving sods choke on your old tools.


----------



## Scott_w (Jun 16, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Your going to need a new friend to share them with,,,,hint hint :whistling2:


To bad you weren't closer. you could show me how to use this stuff! :blink: 

I have only tried the 2 new boxes so far with decent results. What causes the "smudge" or "streak" when using a flat box?

I won't be able to try out the taper for at least a month until the next job. It looks REAL nice though!:thumbup:

All the spare parts will keep me going forever. I don't do as many jobs as you guys! I just finish the renos I do.

I really need to find a case now!

scott


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Looks good - have the same mudpump that I also just bought new to replace one that was stolen (druggie).


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

*smudge or streak*



Scott_w said:


> To bad you weren't closer. you could show me how to use this stuff! :blink:
> 
> I have only tried the 2 new boxes so far with decent results. What causes the "smudge" or "streak" when using a flat box?
> 
> ...


can you use other words to describe?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Scott_w said:


> To bad you weren't closer. you could show me how to use this stuff! :blink:
> 
> I have only tried the 2 new boxes so far with decent results. What causes the "smudge" or "streak" when using a flat box?
> 
> ...


My guess for the smudge or streak is its got a little oil or lube whatever you used on it, or you hosed out the box before filling or during use, some water can do this or the mud wasnt mixed enough.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

I was thinkin maybe christmas trees northstar is famous for havin a sloppy mouth


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

my guess is the flame marks, muds too runny, and you may be putting too much on., Try a tighter #.

If I ever head down that way scott , and your doing a job, I will stop in. If all works out, I want to go check out fort Erie. Or see what the falls look like in the winter or at night. It all depends on work and my little 1994 ford ranger. It's due foe another hospital appointment,,,,,,,,,which is no surprise:furious:


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

....


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

....


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

is Northstar like the Hilti of automated tools?


----------



## Bill from Indy (Apr 26, 2010)

joepro0000 said:


> is Northstar like the Hilti of automated tools?


I personally feel so yes...with the exception they like to go out of business...first concorde then northstar

I'm wondering if I would be breaking any laws having new heads machined for my concorde boxes...I would think the patent would be up now and I wouldn't be doing it for resale..hmm


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Scott_w said:


> Well after buying some used Northstar boxes on ebay to replace my stuff that was stolen, I came across a guy on ebay that had new Northstar stuff, needless to say he gave me a price that was too hard to turn down and I upgraded to new boxes (need to find a new 12" still), and also bought a new taper (still have the old one) as I like things to match! :blush:
> 
> He also gave me enough parts to rebuild everything a few times and I also bought parts to rebuild the used stuff I have (thought it would help to sell them).
> 
> ...


Good score ! Extra parts are always nice to have as well !:thumbsup:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

joepro0000 said:


> is Northstar like the Hilti of automated tools?


Does that make Columbia the Festool?


----------

